# Bee Balm



## pgg (Jun 19, 2005)

I have several bee balm plants. Mainly because they bloom all summer and they're close to being deer proof! Bee balm has fuzzy leaves and steams that hold moisture and it is therefore prone to mildew problems. I have had good luck with "Jacob Cline". It has bright red flowers and is very mildew resisdent. It also makes a good tea.
Virginia mountain mint and agastache are also good bee and tea plants, if you're interested. I don't have any seed distributers to recommend, I usually buy potted plants.
Hope this helps.


Patrick


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

Swallowtail seeds usually has Monarda D. seed. They really do attract lots of bumble bees and butterflies.


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

sentientsoil said:


> As far as I know, the variety used for tea is monarda didyma.. is that right? Are these other varieties of monarda safe for tea? should I look somewhere else to get bee balm seed?


Both Monarda fistulosa and Monarda didyma makes good tea. M. fistulosa is called wild bergamot, horse-mint, or Oswego tea. was used by Native Americans. It's flavor is stronger than M. didyma.

Bee balm or M. didyma has longer flowers and attracts hummingbirds, but in my opinion bees have trouble getting nectar from the tubular blooms.

There are around 20 species and you'll also find hybrids, all are edible.

They all need quite a lot of space, and good air movement in full sun to prevent powdery mildew from attacking their leaves.

While seeds are easy, I would purchase a plant from a garden center. It is inexpensive will provide results much faster.

My friends at Niche Gardens mail order nursery http://www.nichegardens.com/ sell all the Monarda’s you would want.


----------



## pgg (Jun 19, 2005)

Niche Gardens is a good company to deal with. They have a very good selection of plants also.


Patrick


----------



## sentientsoil (Apr 20, 2008)

wow, thanks for all the help guys! I checked out those sites and am very impressed!

but now that I know that pretty much all the monarda are good for tea (though the fistulosa is apparently best) I can go back to Menards and see which variety that was and consider starting from seed without paying s&h. 

but wow, some of those plants I saw are soooooo tempting.


----------

